# Figuras Animadas ?



## odelllp (Nov 21, 2002)

Hola Maestros....
Hace algún tiempo había bajado de internet un archivo de excel, en donde tenía una figura que tenía movimiento!!! Ohh!!
Me pareció impresionante porque en una hoja de excel esa Figura se movia como si fuera un protector de pantalla EL DE FIGURAS EN 3D... Ahora, yo quiero hacer uno de esos, Pero conozco mis limitaciones en el campo y no he llegado a ese nivel.
Por lo que les pido me ayuden a desarrollar una figura que TENGA MOVIMIENTO.

Odelllp


----------



## JFC (Mar 19, 2003)

Busca en http://j-walk.com/ss/ y has un "search" por "Animate" alli hay varios ejemplos de hojas que tienes animacion. No se si esta el codigo de programacion de animacion. pero creo que te puede servir de algo. Hay varios ejemplos asi que busca por alli y "download" todo lo que puedas.

Atentamente,

JFC


----------

